# cute baby and updates



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Naturegirl came over a few days ago, I got 2 pigeons and 3 starlings from her. She also really 
liked one of my A.S.R.s babies and thought you guys would get a kick out of this big baby. 
She/he hatched 07-09-08

In this pictures she/he is 11 days old and weighs 376g/13.10oz


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*and here he/she is today 15 days old and weighs 480g*

























Note this baby is older then he/she is but he/she weight is only about 350g (its a feral mix)









How big do you think this guy is going to get? Also we are still trying to come up with names
so feel free to say a few names that may fit if you would like.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*The pigeons I got from Naturegirl*

This is Baby Girl she is the cute pigeon and also a very healthy 
and sweet baby.
















And this one is want I think to be a little guy.









naturegirl both birds are doing good. Baby Girl still dose not like 
being caged up. I am also thinking about trying to other guy in my
loft.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*And lastly*

The little starlings wich are now hand tame and like siting on ppl
This is Max and Miney








Mixei 








and my sis starling Mila










Update for Quincar23 on Compass
Here she is with the baby she hatched (not hers) Wich also still needs a name if you would like
to come up with one.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

They are very cute. How about Goliath for the big baby?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Charis said:


> They are very cute. How about Goliath for the big baby?


 My mom likes that name ALOT lol so yea I guess that what well 
use thanks


----------



## quincar23 (May 12, 2007)

goliath is a great name!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Goliath suits him.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That IS one big baby - Goliath is a perfect name 

Thanks for sharing all the pictures... adorable! 

I'm curious though - what does A.S.R. stand for? I'm sure I should know it, but my brain is already in "weekend mode"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Gosh! That's a BIG baby.........LOL Love that name Charis. 
ASR stands for American Show Racer by the way.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, Michelle, that's a hefty addition to your feathered family....in more ways than one. Lovely group.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone 
and thank you Lovebirds for answering Dezirrae question.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Michelle Wow do those birds look familiar  I am so happy that the Starlings tamed up they acted like wild little Indians. Baby Girl is so pretty I just love her but I have to dwindle down on some of my birds as money is tight and I have been so busy with rehabbing it just isn't fair when I can't spend as much time with them as I would like, besides they couldn' thave gone to 2 nicer girls as you and your sister. Take good care of them and BTW Goliath is a superb name. Wow he is getting so big and to think I held him at 5 days old and he was already over the weight of my Pesto. 

Keep me updated 

Cindy


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Michelle,
Those are lovely birds. And that baby Goliath! He is a total sweetie. I wonder what breed he is. Yikes, if he is 400gms that young he is going to be a real whopper when grown. Gonna cost to keep him in pigeon mix.

Give him a scritch for me.

Margaret


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for the comments 
well to day Goliath is about 495g his older bro Two-E (about a year old) is 580 so Goliath almost the same size as his bro but Goliath is still a baby


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, Michelle!! Goliath is going to be one BIG HUGGABLE PIJ!! 

Can't wait to see him all grown up!!

Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi and the gang


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

What adorable birdies! The pije looks so cuddly,lol. Just a question vegeta2802, I was looking at this pic 

and I was wondering what the dimensions are. That looks like something I might be interested in for Coco Pebbles. Also I'm curious as to why there are no perches in it?


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you for the nice comment mr squeaks. And I'll give the baby a scritch for you guys he's sure to like is, not only is he/she big but also LOVE to be held. 


feathered_love

The cage in the picture (that Compass is in) is about 38" L X 20" W X 16" H
But I also have a few that are a bit smaller about 28" L X 17" W X 16" H 
This is that type cage they are http://www.petco.com/product/13394/Marchioro-Small-Animal-Cage.aspx
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3076906

I also have one of these it's almost the same but is not as Wide wich I do not like 40½" L x 18" W x 20½" H http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753290

They all look to be about $50 not really sure I got almost all mine used. The one in the pictur was only $15.50 lol I saw it and got it cuz it was only $15 lol did not even need a cage at the time. 

Well I dont have perches cuz a few things one being that the perches are to hight or there to low that the birds can not walk under them. Compass (the bird in the cage) dose not really like perches, almost all my cages have perches. and lastly I did not think that they really needed them becuz there almost always out of the cage and only really sleep and eat in it. 

Also pigeons are not big fans of perches and would like stuff like 2x4s better most of the time. They like haveing they feet flat on the perches over raped around it, again i'm just talking most pigeons I have a few in my loft that like a tree lim better and some only use the 2x4 type perches, so I give them both. My birds also get carpit on one side of there cage and they really like it. We keep a few carpit pices cut so when we take one out to wach we have one to put in.

My self and this is just me I like cages like this one better it's 24" L X 24" W X 17" H 
What I do is put carpit down then paper on it to make it softer on there feet, then put perches in the corners








http://inlinethumb64.webshots.com/36863/2414671360100554747S425x425Q85.jpg
http://inlinethumb62.webshots.com/5181/2464586900100554747S425x425Q85.jpg

Sorry if I wint on a bit


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Mr.King Pigeon*

Mr.King Pigeon as I call him was felling left out being the only pigeon in my room not to get his picture taken this week so... He played nice and fell a sleep by my computer, he was just to cute I had to take his picture and let you guys see. Note he dose not really like getting his picture taken and REALLY did not like it when he was trying to sleep. But dose not like me not watching him at all times. He's a funny guys he's like "you can not put your hand by me but you must let me sit with you or on your hand" He also dont not get caged EVER never has from the day he hatched and if you try cageing him well its not good.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Lovely bird, Michelle, even if he does come with attitude.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's just too cute, spoiled, but cute. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Well Goliath now is 546g almost as big as his/her big bro Two-e .
I'll have to get a pic for you guys Goliath still has his/her yellow fuzz but has all his feathers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vegeta2802 said:


> Well Goliath now is 546g almost as big as his/her big bro Two-e .
> I'll have to get a pic for you guys Goliath still has his/her yellow fuzz but has all his feathers.


Whoa! These are whoppers! Pics please, when you can!

Terry


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok here it some pics for you I just took them (its night out lol) and he is siting in what well be his new loft when were done with it


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Also later today or tomarrow I well be posting some really nice pic I took to day at the nature center.  
they would make nice wallpaper I think.


Also Two-e and Goliath are going to get PGWear  my mom is going to buy it for them the end of this week. I'm happy they both love going out and I would love taking them to the pet store with me. So ppl can see them and ones ppl see them they think there not bad. I like taking my pigeons to the stores and showing ppl there not "pests" and are really cute, nice, good pets. 
I have had a few ppl that really liked them after seeing a few of my fantails I took in to get there nails cut.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes what lovely dogs you have! Well even though they have feathers they are bigger than some dogs!


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

philodice said:


> Yes what lovely dogs you have! Well even though they have feathers they are bigger than some dogs!


LOL why thank you , yes there big feathered dogs that do not bark but grint (A.S.R.s do more of a grint then coo for ppl that dont know much about them) and yes the 2 babys walk on there leash but they only walk in the yard (never tryed the leash on any of the other A.S.R.s like there mom and dad but...). 
Just dont call them dogs to much other ppl may start thinking you lost it calling a pigeon a dog lol (ppl not on here that is).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, he's soooo cute!


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Vegeta 2802, i'll just bet you get some hilarious comments about having your pigeons on a harness & leash. You should share some with us.


----------

